# Chopin Sonata No3 1st Movement - Concert Recording



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

Recording of the 1st movement of Chopin's 3rd sonata, taken from my mock performance exam in preparation for conservatoire auditions. All comments welcome  Hope you enjoy!

https://we.tl/t-bfo1Jgo0T5

(Attached as well but of much lower quality)


----------



## daniele1234 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anything welcome


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Your playing is positively lovely. You show a tremendous grasp of the piece’s structure, the intricacies of the writing, and the technically challenging bits. I thoroughly enjoyed hearing it. Hats off to a wonderful performance that shows obvious dedication to your craft.


----------

